# GuHong worth getting? Pros, cons. Troubles?



## TK 421 (Sep 6, 2010)

What do you think about the GuHong, I want to buy one.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 6, 2010)

As for the original post, it is one of the heavier cubes compared to FII and A5. It also doesn't respond well to corner cutting abuse (from what I've heard). However, it is certainly a great cube. I find it makes a very good one hand cube.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

Pros - It cuts corners. 


Spoiler



TBH that's all I found good with it. I don't like how it feels etc.


Cons - Its a pain to assemble.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 6, 2010)

It's my favorite cube. It's amazing corner cutting lets you do moves that you can't really do on a lot of other cubes. M slices are AWESOME on it.
Whenever I use other cubes now, I'm constantly locking up or over/under-turning.


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> It's my favorite cube. It's amazing corner cutting lets you do moves that you can't really do on a lot of other cubes. M slices are AWESOME on it.
> *Whenever I use other cubes now, I'm constantly locking up or over/under-turning.*



IMO that's king of a con...


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 6, 2010)

I like it. But I love ridiculously fast cubes, because apparently all my cubes are really loose. Watch out though, because it can screw up your turning style once you become dependent on the reverse corner cutting and such.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 6, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Pros - It cuts corners.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



HUH?!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't like assembling cubes. Is that so hard to understand? I don't even like setting tension. That's how lazy I am.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 6, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I don't like assembling cubes. Is that so hard to understand? I don't even like setting tension. That's how lazy I am.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

I hate anime references. How is that even relevant to the topic? I made my points that I thought were the pros and cons of the GuHong.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 6, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I hate anime references.



Don't say that to Edward.


----------



## senopath (Sep 6, 2010)

It's great, i never be able to do 'M2U M2U2 M2U M2' properly on my type D, but with guhong, it eazy..
Just don't like sharp cubies..


----------



## theace (Sep 6, 2010)

i'm getting one soon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 6, 2010)

"Don't say lazy" is a pretty awesome song . I love that anime.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I hate anime references.
> ...



Just sent him a PM about me not liking anime references.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 6, 2010)

Seriously because 3 guys like anime, it become the hit of our forum? Frankly, I'm sick of seeing anime on SPEEDSOLVING FORUM.


----------



## flan (Sep 6, 2010)

I love my new guhong. I dont know about all of them but my one from lightake came preassembled with perfect tension. 

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025

After lubing it became A-W-E-S-O-M-E 

It did take a little getting used to the speed but its already my main speedcube and its been about a day and a half since I got it. My pll's are much faster on it but I do need to concentrate on lookahead so thats its only real advantage apart from me likey likey the feely


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Frankly, I'm sick of seeing anime on SPEEDSOLVING FORUM.



anyway. The guhong is nice, too.


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Which I had no idea what you were talking about until I saw this post...

Pheonix Death, sorry, but you're doing it wrong. This picture would have done better because only people who have seen the show would know what you were talking about. Still, the reference was a bit uncalled for, but then again, I'm not much of a K-On! Fan...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

ok let me rephrase. I hate incorrectly used anime references.

in other news, guhong also feels "gummy" I don't know if you'd like that.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 6, 2010)

What about if you try getting this?


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't understand these threads. It's a $12 toy and you're asking us if it's worth getting? My lunch cost more than that. 

JUST BUY IT!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 6, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> I don't understand these threads. It's a $12 toy and you're asking us if it's worth getting? My lunch cost more than that.
> 
> JUST BUY IT!



He's askign if the quality is worth it.
And if you're lunch costs $12, you need to go on a diet, boy. Jk. But You're lunch is OVER $12?!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> I don't understand these threads. It's a $12 toy and you're asking us if it's worth getting? My lunch cost more than that.
> 
> JUST BUY IT!



Dude, you aren't one to talk. You created a whole thread asking what color you should get.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 6, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> As for the original post, it is one of the heavier cubes compared to FII and A5. *It also doesn't respond well to corner cutting abuse (from what I've heard)*. However, it is certainly a great cube. I find it makes a very good one hand cube.



Huh? Isn't that the one thing that everyone talks about?


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 6, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > As for the original post, it is one of the heavier cubes compared to FII and A5. *It also doesn't respond well to corner cutting abuse (from what I've heard)*. However, it is certainly a great cube. I find it makes a very good one hand cube.
> ...



The original core sucks and it won't last all the abuse. It's good to change it to an A1 core or C4Y core


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> WeIsPrius said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand these threads. It's a $12 toy and you're asking us if it's worth getting? My lunch cost more than that.
> ...



Hey that was a legitmate thread! but thanks for remembering!


----------



## raodkill (Sep 6, 2010)

well i thuroughly liked my guhong no real complaints except for the edge pieces sometimes felt a bit sharp xD 
i lubed once with maru and hten tried jigaloo ( i liked jigaloo better, dissasemble spray and dry method)
but tbh you might as well shoot for hte new lingyun =\ looks like a beefed up guhong anyway


----------



## prostx23 (Sep 7, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> I don't understand these threads. It's a $12 toy and you're asking us if it's worth getting? My lunch cost more than that.
> 
> JUST BUY IT!



Often finances dictate that we can't buy several cubes at once and that the ones we do buy are worth it. In my case my spouse is not very approving of my hobby and doesn't understand why I would possibly need more than 1 cube. I still get them, but I'm usually scolded afterward. And then I still get them.

Mike


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

raodkill said:


> well i thuroughly liked my guhong no real complaints *except for the edge pieces sometimes felt a bit sharp xD *
> i lubed once with maru and hten tried jigaloo ( i liked jigaloo better, dissasemble spray and dry method)
> but tbh you might as well shoot for hte new lingyun =\ looks like a beefed up guhong anyway



I will laugh at your Death Certificate.
"Killed from a Rubik's Cube Edge Piece Pop that pierced the heart"
Nah jk, but are they that sharp? Mine don't feel that way.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> raodkill said:
> 
> 
> > well i thuroughly liked my guhong no real complaints *except for the edge pieces sometimes felt a bit sharp xD *
> ...


 If you cube for a long time, your thumbs start to hurt.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > raodkill said:
> ...



It doesn't feel painful holding two middle edges.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Seriously because 3 guys like anime, it become the hit of our forum? Frankly, I'm sick of seeing anime on SPEEDSOLVING FORUM.



Pokemon is anime too. And the problem I have with the Guhong is that it got confused with another cube when I had someone buy it. Apparently that logo is found on other cubes.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 7, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> WeIsPrius said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand these threads. It's a $12 toy and you're asking us if it's worth getting? My lunch cost more than that.
> ...



Dude. I am in the EXACT same boat as you. I don't feel so lonely in this situation, now. lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously because 3 guys like anime, it become the hit of our forum? Frankly, I'm sick of seeing anime on SPEEDSOLVING FORUM.
> ...



Bummer 
I heard (by heard, I meant saw) that the LingYun has the logo on the yellow side instead of the traditional white/black side.


----------



## prostx23 (Sep 7, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> prostx23 said:
> 
> 
> > WeIsPrius said:
> ...



Hang in there bro  Just remember what her tolerances are and either keep your hobbies below that. Or "finesse" around them.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't have one but I think the guhong seems rather fast as Dan Cohen, Faz, etc have used them and they have gotten very fast averages on youtube, using them. However, you could just wait for the lingyun if you want to...

Off-topic: K-on lovers: don't say lazy sucks, pure pure heart is so much better. I really wish someone could transcribe the full version of it so that I can learn it and play it on the piano, my transcribing skills aren't that great atm


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> prostx23 said:
> 
> 
> > WeIsPrius said:
> ...



I know how that feels... Same situation here bro.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 8, 2010)

Me like the A 5 more cause it's more stable.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 10, 2010)

Chopper FTW
but im not an anime otaku. Im not even a "anime" fan (the kind of people who pretty much watch all animes, not just particular ones)


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 10, 2010)

The GuHong is the best cube I've tried. Ever. I'm extremely aggressive with turning and it performs fine. I don't feel that the FII or the A5 are more "stable".

Just my opinion though. As a Stanist, some people don't trust my opinion.


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> AvidCuber said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



the problem i think is that corners sometimes split open slightly, and in that split second the edges of the cube are super duper sharp. i got a papercut-like cut once on my ring finger from OH cubing with the guhong.

when turning it, my guhong definitely feels lighter than either the f-2 or the a-5. maybe this is what people mean when they say it feels less stable? >_> i don't think there are any actual stability issues with it. and my core is doing just fine, i don't know what that one random guy did to his poor cube on page 3.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 10, 2010)

F-II


----------



## maggot (Sep 10, 2010)

the core- it start to loosen itself. i put C4U core/spring and now it have that springy turning (maybe i try to flip the spring)

the piece- VERY SHARP out of box. i had to file them with my finger, i guess excess flashing from molding process is on some cube.

the cube-
pro- reacts very well to maru lube. it screams.
it takes sloppy turning and doesnt put up much fussing.
it is first cube that i would describe as airy. it is buttery like F2, but it glides. 
con- the sticker are dark (but good quality, and nothing that cubesmith didnt fix)
i dont like the 2 part piece construction, maybe i will glue them
after replacing the core, you can hear the spring (probably my fault) but out of the box it is silent. 

some people say this overshoot, well, my turning style it doesnt. with this cube your style changes to a lighter touch and faster turning.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 11, 2010)

i like it fells okay. cornering is fine. i can perform algs fast..very fast it's my main now. although it would be aazing if dayan took away the multiple partassembly and made edge caps like an f-2. getting rid of the mod lines that make it slightly crisp.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> I don't understand these threads. It's a $12 toy and you're asking us if it's worth getting? My lunch cost more than that.
> 
> JUST BUY IT!



My lunch costs only 3.5$. What did you eat man? 7 Cheeseburgers?


----------



## Senkoy (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, who spends that much on lunch? Are you going to a fancy diner for lunch or what?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 17, 2010)

Like all cubes, how the GuHong reacts to corner cutting, popping, and "stability" is directly affected by your tension. The GuHong can allow for a loose tension and not pop that much, and it can have a semi tight tension and still cut corners pretty well. I think tensioning a GuHong is probably easier than tensioning the other "fast cubes" whereas probably a bit more difficult than the smooth cubes (F series (including GH)). The GuHong doesn't lock up much at all, but it doesn't have the same "smooth" feeling of the F series cubes. I much prefer practicing with my GuHong, for the simple fact I have it on a pretty loose setting and it will force me to become more stable. I might use my FII for competition still, but right now my GuHong is a great cube to use.

FYI: The GuHong cores commonly have one hole in them that is too small and won't allow you to put the screw in. I suggest using a sharp knife to fix this issue. Insert the tip of the blade to where it's just spanning the diameter of the hole, then slowly (with a very little amount of pressure) spin the core around the blade (or spin the blade inside the core). Do so carefully, just enough to shave just enough plastic away to get your screw started, you don't need it after that.

Just don't be like jms_gears and put a screw in slanted!


To all for you questioning Andrew's lunch: It kind of depends where he ate lunch at...


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Like all cubes, how the GuHong reacts to corner cutting, popping, and "stability" is directly affected by your tension. The GuHong can allow for a loose tension and not pop that much, and it can have a semi tight tension and still cut corners pretty well. I think tensioning a GuHong is probably easier than tensioning the other "fast cubes" whereas probably a bit more difficult than the smooth cubes (F series (including GH)). The GuHong doesn't lock up much at all, but it doesn't have the same "smooth" feeling of the F series cubes. I much prefer practicing with my GuHong, for the simple fact I have it on a pretty loose setting and it will force me to become more stable. I might use my FII for competition still, but right now my GuHong is a great cube to use.
> 
> FYI: The GuHong cores commonly have one hole in them that is too small and won't allow you to put the screw in. I suggest using a sharp knife to fix this issue. Insert the tip of the blade to where it's just spanning the diameter of the hole, then slowly (with a very little amount of pressure) spin the core around the blade (or spin the blade inside the core). Do so carefully, just enough to shave just enough plastic away to get your screw started, you don't need it after that.
> 
> ...




Wouldn't it be easier to just get a A1 core?

anyway thanks, just noticed a imperfection in my core.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 17, 2010)

My Dayan GuHong turns way, way faster than any other of my cubes (even way better than my AVs). And yes, once you get used to its corner cutting and big stickers switching to other cubes is kinda hard.

The one thing I dislike about it is its lack of "clickness" that the AV has. You get used to not begin precise and ignoring overshooting by counting on its cutting abilities... that screws your cubing overall.


----------



## b15 (Sep 22, 2010)

My Dayan GuHong keeps unscrewing itself no matter what core or screw/springs I use.... =/ anyone know how i can fix this issue?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> anyway thanks, just noticed a imperfection in my core.



There are imperfections on all my GuHong cores. On each of my DIYs 1 of the core stems needs the hole opened up in order to get the screw in.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 23, 2010)

b15 said:


> My Dayan GuHong keeps unscrewing itself no matter what core or screw/springs I use.... =/ anyone know how i can fix this issue?


 
C4U core


----------



## riffz (Sep 23, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> C4U core


 
I'd like to get a consensus on this: Is it best to replace the GuHong's core with an Old Type A, or C4Y? (or other?)


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have two Guhongs, in black and white. For whatever reasons, I like the white one better...I suspect that the plastic is a little softer, although that's been disputed, but it's possible that I just managed to luck out with the tension. In general, they're probably some of the better cubes I've ever used and are awesome for OH, but if they become your main cubes, you'll need to make adjustments to your cubing style as you'll be overshooting your turns a lot. I haven't noticed any problems with the core that others have mentioned...on average, how often do you have to make adjustments to tighten? 

I should mention that without any sort of lube, they feel gummy and mushy. I also use Jig-A-Loo to lube, but I prefer to insert the straw into one of the holes and work it in rather than a compelete disassembly and spray-down, otherwise it's almost _too_ lubricated (the white one got lubed via straw, the black one got lubed via disassembly and spray-down).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 23, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> I have two Guhongs, in black and white. For whatever reasons, I like the white one better



I have the same opinion. It's as though there's more friction at work in the black.
The one I use the most the black and yellow centre caps are slightly raised and pop when I'm practicing my M2 PLLs every 3rd alg or so.
I think this might happen with all the other centre caps if I were colour neutral but the centrifugal force only acts on the other 4 centre caps half the time.


----------



## b15 (Sep 23, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> C4U core


 
I tried using different cores, such as the C4U core and the Alpha core, but it still unscrews itself no matter what ....


----------



## Pro_Yo (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been playing with the guhong for a couple of weeks. After properly applying Lubix to the core and a very small amount to the pieces, it is one of the most rewarding cubes I have ever played with. To give you an idea my averages were around 19.xx and now they have dropped to about 17.xx. It is definitely worth getting and Lubix is almost a necessity with speedcubing. Erik is using Lubix, when he broke the 4x4 record recently, he said to Donavan(owner of LubixCube) that the silicone really helped his 4x4. 
GuHong+Lubix = The "OMG" Cube


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 23, 2010)

b15 said:


> I tried using different cores, such as the C4U core and the Alpha core, but it still unscrews itself no matter what ....


 
If it's unscewing, it's going to be an issue with either the core or the screw, most likely one of them is stripped. Check both of them to make sure the threads are fine.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it's a great cube- turns really well, great corner cutting, almost never locks or pops. The only bad thing I would say about it is that it is a little too fast (for my style anyway) in that it tends to overshoot somewhat. But I have also noticed mine has got better/I've gotten more used to it as I've broken it in.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 23, 2010)

It started off just too quick for me, so I now lube it with shock oil. Shock oil also has the added bonus of making it feel a bit more like my fII, just with more pop-resistance. Because of this however, I have got sloppy on turning accuracy and my 4567 have suffered.


----------



## Wassaren (Sep 24, 2010)

Which color is best Black Pink or the ''Colored''


----------



## Winball (Sep 24, 2010)

Wassaren said:


> Which color is best Black Pink or the ''Colored''


 
I would say Black. Because of recognition.


----------

